# The greatest composer by musical category



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

This sort of thread may have come up but here it is again for my pleasure… According to genre, who is the undisputed master… in other words dividing up music into as many (or as few) categories as you can and name one composer the master of said category… Why don't I kick it off, so you see what I mean.



Opera - Wagner
Sacred Music (or music for religious services)- Bach
Symphony - Mahler
Keyboard Concertos - Mozart
Violin Concerto - Brahms
Cello Concerto- Dvorak
Keyboard Sonatas - Beethoven
Violin Sonatas- Bach
Cello Sonatas- Beethoven
Wind (woods or brass) Sonatas- Hindemith
String Trios- Dittersdorf
Keyboard Trios- Haydn
String Quartets- Haydn
Keyboard Quartets- Brahms
String Quintets-Boccherini
Piano Quintet- Shostakovich
Solo Keyboard (Non- Sonata)- Chopin
Lieder- Schubert

that's about as detailed as I'll get right now but feel free to throw in more categories I may have missed or if you have all day to kill, break down some I listed into sub categories e.g. 
the solo keyboard (non-sonatas) into preludes, fantasies, suites, waltz, ect…
looking forward to reviewing your lists… :tiphat:

Fugue Meister out.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

"Undisputed" "the master"? There is NO such thing


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

It just means your favorite.

You left out ballet music (Stravinsky for me), tone poems, and several other genres.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmm... not sure whether this type of classification would work for me. Every composer could specialize in various forms (e.g. Haydn in symphony and string quartet) so such as a classification may not be applicable in that type of dichotomy accordingly.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll play along! But I'll just list my favorite in each category

Opera - Puccini
Sacred Music (or music for religious services)- Bach
Symphony - Sibelius
Keyboard Concertos - Mozart & Prokofiev
Violin Concerto - Barber
Cello Concerto- Elgar
Keyboard Sonatas - Beethoven & Prokofiev
Violin Sonatas- Bach
Cello Sonatas- 
Wind (woods or brass) Sonatas- Hindemith
String Trios- 
Keyboard Trios-
String Quartets- Bartok
Keyboard Quartets- 
String Quintets-
Piano Quintet- Dvorak
Solo Keyboard (Non- Sonata)- Prokofiev
Lieder- Schubert


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Opera - Verdi? Wagner? Mozart?
Sacred Music (or music for religious services)- Bach
Symphony - Beethoven
Keyboard Concertos - Beethoven
Violin Concerto - Mendelssohn
Cello Concerto- Elgar
Keyboard Sonatas - Beethoven
Violin Sonatas- Bach
Cello Sonatas- Beethoven
Wind (woods or brass) Sonatas- no idea
String Trios- Schnittke
Keyboard Trios- Beethoven
String Quartets- Beethoven
Keyboard Quartets- Mozart
String Quintets- Schubert
Piano Quintet- Schubert
Solo Keyboard (Non- Sonata)- Chopin
Lieder- Schubert


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Greatest composer of the _Eroica_ symphony--Beethoven
Greatest composer of _Symphonie Romeo et Juliette_--Berlioz
Greatest composer of _Hymnen_--Stockhausen
Greatest composer of _Persepolis_--Xenakis
Greatest composer of _Rusalka_--Dvorak
Greatest composer of _Lokys (The Bear)_--Kutavicius

And so forth.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Oratorio, Handel
Concert mass, Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven
Piano concerto, Mozart, Beethoven
Symphony, Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn 
etc.

This is not easy. And the names above are not comprehensive. Just the top tier that immediately comes to my mind.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Greatest composer of music concerning the sinking of a large ship - Gavin Bryars


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Greatest composer ever-- Rachmaninoff... he was 6 feet 6 inches.

Doesn't height make the composer the best dude?


----------



## adtsang (Jul 2, 2013)

gHeadphone said:


> Greatest composer of music concerning the sinking of a large ship - Gavin Bryars


Also the greatest composer of music featuring a singing tramp:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

Greatest.
Undisputed.

I'll get the popcorn.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Opera - Wagner
Sacred Music (or music for religious services)- Bach
Symphony - Mahler
Keyboard Concertos - Beethoven
Violin Concerto - Bruch (I'm including Scottish Fantasy in this)
Cello Concerto- Elgar
Keyboard Sonatas - Beethoven
Solo Keyboard (Non- Sonata)- Chopin
Lieder- Schubert

I didn't answer for most of the chamber genres simply because I haven't listened to much chamber music.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Opera: Rossini, Verdi and Mozart
Sacred music: Bach
Symphony: Beethoven, Mozart
Piano concerto: Mozart, Chopin, Rachmaninov
Violin concerto: Tchaikovsky, Brahms
Piano sonatas: Beethoven
String quartets: Beethoven
Piano quartets: Mozart
Piano solo: Chopin


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Solo harpsichord: Bach
Solo piano: Schumann
Piano Sonatas: Beethoven
Solo Organ: Bach
Violin Sonatas: Beethoven
Piano Trios: Schubert
String Quartets: Shostakovich
String Quintets: Brahms
Clarinet chamber: Brahms
Keyboard concertos: Mozart
Symphonies: Shostakovich
Orchestral: Sibelius
Sacred: Bach
Operas: Handel
Lieder: Schubert


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

_[...frustration with editing my comment, so scratched it.]_


----------

